# Pelinobius muticus - King Baboons Have a New Name



## mcluskyisms (Jul 27, 2010)

So the King baboon is no longer _Citharischius crawshayi_ but is now named _Pelinobius muticus_....

http://thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?6671-African-taxonomy-paper-out-name-changes-galore


----------



## Anubis77 (Jul 27, 2010)

It'll be simpler to pronounce at least. Sort of an ugly name compared to the long-standing one but taxonomy is taxonomy.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ugh, I hate name changes. Citharischius crawshayi sounds so much better.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 27, 2010)

Definitely easier to pronounce but I'm not a fan.  Pelinobius?  Thats just terrible ;P


----------



## syndicate (Jul 27, 2010)

Excellent work from Mr.Gallon!!
Nice to have actual working names for some of these other spiders in the hobby to!Cant wait to give the paper a read!
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 27, 2010)

I like the way Idiothele mira sounds.


----------



## Sleazoid (Jul 27, 2010)

I just labeled my King Baboon's cage last night too. :wall:


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet, my Auggie has a proper name:  Augacephalus ezendami


----------



## Vespula (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, at least it's easier to pronounce...


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 28, 2010)

C. crawshayi still sounds better, and I don't see it as hard to pronounce. Pelinobius muticus has to be the dumbest name ever.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> C. crawshayi still sounds better, and I don't see it as hard to pronounce. Pelinobius muticus has to be the dumbest name ever.


I agree Citharischius crawshayi is my all time favorite scientific name, and my all time favorite T.


----------



## Anubis77 (Jul 28, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> C. crawshayi still sounds better, and I don't see it as hard to pronounce. Pelinobius muticus has to be the dumbest name ever.


Latin names aren't there to be pretty usually. I can pronounce Citharsichius crawshayi, but I remember not being able to figure out how to say it when I was newer to the hobby. That's part of the fun though. Pelinobius muticus doesn't leave enough room for error so that I can embarrass myself when talking to someone who knows how to properly pronounce a latin name.

At least Pelinobius muticus is better than Eremobates inyoanus.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 28, 2010)

I think the new name is dumb . Out of all ts , did it really have to be one of our favorites ? When people say that species name , im gonna be wondering what species it is ?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 28, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> At least Pelinobius muticus is better than Eremobates *inyoanus*.


HOLY CRAP! It's real!


Well, at least taxonomists have a sense of humor.....


----------



## NikiP (Jul 28, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I think the new name is dumb . Out of all ts , did it really have to be one of our favorites ? When people say that species name , im gonna be wondering what species it is ?


Everyone will get used to it. They got over G. aureostriata to G. pulchripes. Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore blue" to L. violaceopes. Sounds like A. diversipes may get moved to Iridopelma. T's getting renamed is just part of the hobby


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 28, 2010)

NikiP said:


> Everyone will get used to it. They got over G. aureostriata to G. pulchripes. Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore blue" to L. violaceopes. Sounds like A. diversipes may get moved to Iridopelma. T's getting renamed is just part of the hobby


True . . . I think Iridopelma needs to be in the Avic genus haha . They look so similar ! Soon they are gonna change the roseas name - Wait they already did :wall:


----------



## Redneck (Jul 28, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> True . . . I think Iridopelma needs to be in the Avic genus haha . They look so similar ! Soon they are gonna change the roseas name - Wait they already did :wall:


The rosea has not been changed..... :wall:


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck said:


> The rosea has not been changed..... :wall:


Have you ever heard of the porteri bud ? Its their new name . :wall:


----------



## Redneck (Jul 28, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Have you ever heard of the porteri bud ? Its their new name . :wall:


Ha.. Thats funny.. Do you honestly think I have never asked if it changed after all the talk about it changing? 

Here.. Read this... Bud.. :wall:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=181223


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 28, 2010)

NikiP said:


> Everyone will get used to it. They got over G. aureostriata to G. pulchripes. Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore blue" to L. violaceopes. Sounds like A. diversipes may get moved to Iridopelma. T's getting renamed is just part of the hobby


True, and its never going to change, so for all of you that have engraved your gold plated King baboon cage name plaques with _Citharischius crawshayi....._ 

Unlucky!!!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 28, 2010)

NikiP said:


> Everyone will get used to it. They got over G. aureostriata to G. pulchripes. Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore blue" to L. violaceopes. Sounds like A. diversipes may get moved to Iridopelma. T's getting renamed is just part of the hobby


Yeah, but all those that got changed still sounded good. P. muticus is definitely the worst name I have seen so far.


----------



## NikiP (Jul 28, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Yeah, but all those that got changed still sounded good. P. muticus is definitely the worst name I have seen so far.


I agree that I don't like that way it looks. Actually, i'll probably be doing a lot of double takes between P. muticus & P. murinus


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jul 28, 2010)

*FYI: King Baboons Have a New Name*

I'm surprised this hasn't been posted here yet.  I guess everyone is too busy arguing over what a Theraphosa blondi is and missed it.    Citharischius crawshayi is now going to be called Pelinobius muticus.


Gallon, R. C. 2010. On some Southern African Harpactirinae, with notes on the eumenophorines Pelinobius muticus Karsch, 1885 and Monocentropella Strand, 1907 (Araneae, Theraphosidae). Bull. Br. arachnol. Soc., 15 (2): 29-48.

Summary
The taxonomy of five species of Southern African Harpactirinae and two species of Eumenophorinae from East and West Africa is addressed. Two new species of Harpactirinae are proposed: Harpactirella overdijki sp. n. and Idiothele mira sp. n. Idiothele nigrofulva (Pocock, 1898 ) is redescribed from its types and fresh topotypic material. The previously unknown male of the harpactirine Ceratogyrus paulseni Gallon, 2005 is described. Ceratogyrus ezendami Gallon, 2001 is transferred to the genus Augacephalus and diagnosed from its two congeners Augacephalus breyeri (Hewitt, 1919) and A. junodi (Simon, 1904). The eumenophorine genus Pelinobius Karsch, 1885 is revalidated and proposed as a senior synonym of Citharischius Pocock, 1900. Phoneyusa gregori Pocock, 1897, Phoneyusa bettoni Pocock, 1898, Citharischius crawshayi Pocock, 1900 and Phoneyusa rufa Berland, 1914 are treated as junior synonyms of Pelinobius muticus Karsch, 1885. The monotypic genus Monocentropella Strand, 1907 is treated here as a junior synonym of Eumenophorus Pocock, 1897

- Lonnie


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 29, 2010)

anubis77 said:


> at least pelinobius muticus is better than eremobates inyoanus.


lmao!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 29, 2010)

NikiP said:


> I agree that I don't like that way it looks. Actually, i'll probably be doing a lot of double takes between P. muticus & P. murinus


Thats what I was thinking ! They are so similar if you read them both fast haha !


----------



## Jon3800 (Jul 30, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> True . . . I think Iridopelma needs to be in the Avic genus haha . They look so similar ! Soon they are gonna change the roseas name - Wait they already did :wall:


Not really, for one there a lot easier to care for than Avic slings.  My recife sling resembles an A.diversipes



NikiP said:


> Everyone will get used to it. They got over G. aureostriata to G. pulchripes. Cyriopagopus sp. "Singapore blue" to L. violaceopes. Sounds like A. diversipes may get moved to Iridopelma. T's getting renamed is just part of the hobby


also N.vulpinus to N.tripeppi.  A.diversipes moving to the Iridopelma is a sound idea...my recife sling looks exactly like it


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jon3800 said:


> also N.vulpinus to N.tripeppi.  A.diversipes moving to the Iridopelma is a sound idea...my recife sling looks exactly like it


You have a good point . Maybe the diversipes should be moved to Iridopelma genus is a good idea .


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 30, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> You have a good point . Maybe the diversipes should be moved to Iridopelma genus is a good idea .


I think you guys need to do a little reading on convergent evolution.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I think you guys need to do a little reading on convergent evolution.


Why should we ? We are saying this because they look the same , and have the same behaviors .


----------



## John Kanker (Jul 30, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Why should we ? We are saying this because they look the same , and have the same behaviors .


Afaik _A. diversipes_ males do not have a second set of tibal apophysis on leg II, so what the the noticed similaritys show in this case is that _Iridopelma_ and _Avicularia_ are closely related but we know this also from other things such as type II urticating setae, sometimes convergent evolution can be misleading as Noexcuse4you was pointing out . 

Cheers John.


----------



## metallica (Jul 30, 2010)

not only do they lack tibia apophysis on leg II, they lack tibia apophysis alltogether.

also see here:
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=11677&hl=fasciculata


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 30, 2010)

metallica said:


> not only do they lack tibia apophysis on leg II, they lack tibia apophysis alltogether.]


I was about to mention that.


----------



## Jon3800 (Jul 30, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Have you ever heard of the porteri bud ? Its their new name . :wall:


The name isn't officially recognized yet.  We don't know at this time if the RCF  is an entirely different species or if it is a simply color morph.  That's why we're calling the Normal form (one's sold in pet stores) "G.porteri/rosea" and the RCF G.rosea.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jon3800 said:


> The name isn't officially recognized yet.  We don't know at this time if the RCF  is an entirely different species or if it is a simply color morph.  That's why we're calling the Normal form (one's sold in pet stores) "G.porteri/rosea" and the RCF G.rosea.


Ah . Well if I see a G. rosea female im buying it LOL


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 31, 2010)

Jon3800 said:


> smallara98 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever heard of the porteri bud ? Its their new name . :wall:
> ...


The name's been officially recognized since 1936.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeezum crow, we're gone for a week and look what happens.

It's a big adjustment, but that's the price you pay for being in the hobby. Very interesting, indeed.

Cass


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't particularity mind the new name, I reckon that most of the people who dislike it are the ones who had took pleasure from using the old one and feeling a step above others who could not pronounce it correctly?


----------

